# WANTED: VINTAGE 6mm ZENITH EL PRIMERO CHRONOGRAPH CROWN



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

LOOKING FOR AN ORIGINAL CROWN FOR A 1971 ZENITH EL PRIMERO - CROWN MEASURES 6mm ACROSS AND LOOKS LIKE THIS...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hopefully somewhere out there is a Genuine Zenith El Primero crown waiting for a good home?


----------

